
Using Mangroves to Mitigate Hurricane Damage to the Southern US Coast - DoreenMichele
https://blogs.umass.edu/natsci397a-eross/using-mangroves-to-mitigate-hurricane-damage-to-the-southern-us-coast/
======
a-fried-egg
LSU did research on this a while back post-Katrina and they already have a
much more effective solution. The trouble is that the tourist beaches would be
impacted by this if implemented everywhere.

